# filtering propolis



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e14.htm


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Bizzybee, I checked out the link you posted. It had an enormous amount of information relating to value added products of the hive. I saved it to my favorites page. Thanks for posting


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I ran across this page myself last night, thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I haven't tried it, but I would think you could get propolis to melt in a double boiler and run that through a fine screen. But I'm not really sure of the melting point. Rosin melts a bit above 212 F I think, but propolis seems a bit lower than that. I'm not sure, however, how much (and how many) of the phenols etc. would be lost in heating that are a part of the efficacy of propolis in many of it's applications.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I did just read somewhere that you can do this by melting your propolis at 200 degrees. I will just have to try some different things.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

I have thought about this but not yet tried it. I believe that the propolis should disolve in denatured alcohol. Warm alcohol would be better but more dangerous. Once disolved it could be easily filtered and left for the alcohol to evaporate. 
Denatured alcohol is available at any hardware or paint store. It is wood alcohol. I suppose that you could use warm vodka for the same purpose but it has a much higher water content. Unless you have access to moonshine !!

Fuzzy


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I use Everclear (190 proof). For those that have access to it, that is probably the best way to go.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I did read about using Everclear. So how do you do it that way and what is the end product like? Do you end up with solid propolis?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

not sure what your intended end product is. I use mine for a salve and a lip balm. Basically, I dissolve the propolis in Everclear and the strain it through a coffee filter and then add it to my oil (for the salve) and let the alcohol evaporate and then finish the slave with the rest of my ingredients. I don't want to give them impression this is a quick process... I generally allow a couple months to complete the process.
Petra


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I am planning on using in a healing balm and possibly lip balm. 

Wow, didn't know it took that long.

So, does the propolis come out in a thick liquid form? Then, you just pour it, after filtering through coffee filter, in with your oils as they melt and the alcohol evaporates? Is that right. Sounds like a pretty easy process outside of waiting. 

I tried to make some fire starters using propolis but, man almost ruined my pan trying to melt the stuff! And it was really hard to work with!! This may be the easiest way to deal with it. Besides, if it doesn't work, I can always drink the leftovers! 

I guess I start this process so that it's ready when I need it. 

Thanks!


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

It probablu doesn't need to take that long, I just don't count on it going quickly. To a certain degree, it probably depends on how much alcohol you use to dissolve the propolis. The more alcohol that needsto evaporate, the longer it needs to sit. However, I do believe that more alcohol, faster dissolve. 
Here is what I do...
I put the propolis in a jar with a tight fitting lid and add my everclear. enough to cover and givee it a good shake. I don't bother doing anything to it, like grinding it up or making the chunks smaller. I suppose that if I did it would dissolve faster.
I shake the jar whenever I think of it (daily?) and after a while I decide that what remains has not gotten any smaller (like if there is wax in there) and I have dissolved whatever propolis I can, then I strain the works through a coffee filter. 
The strained stuff gets added to Castor oil (this was the oil recommended to me specifically, so I don't know if this is important or of any oil would work, but for me it didn't matter, since it was already part of my recipe). once it has been mixed throughly with the castor oil, I then let it sit out to evaporate. I don't apply heat at this point, although I bet that doing so would accelerate the process. I just stir it occasionally and then when it seems all the alcohol is evaporated, I incorporate it into my products. 

You have to be careful not to have too concentrated solution, or it will gum up and solidify on you making it hard to work with.

Not sure what leftovers you are referring to... everclear? or propolis tincture? Word of caution, the propolis tincture coats your teeth nicely if you put some in your mouth. Think nice yellow/brown teeth... Lovely!

Wow! Firestarters with Propolis??? I jsut made some with pinecones and beeswax and it ended up being a more complicated process than I imagined. They turned out pretty good though.
Petra


----------

